

Namecheap And Bitcoin – A Review - CryptoJunky
http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2013/05/13/namecheap-and-bitcoin-a-review-of-using-bitcoin-with-one-of-the-webs-largest-domain-registrars/

======
vbuterin
Namecheap does NOT need to be waiting for even a single confirmation to accept
deposits. The kinds of services that they offer are all easily reversible
within the kinds of timescales where double spend attacks are feasible (domain
registrations take days to clear), so they are certainly not in the class of
merchants that could practically be defrauded. The only businesses that
actually need to wait for transactions are SatoshiDice, exchanges and
consumable digital goods sellers (eg. game codes).

Fortunately, most Bitcoin vendors actually do accept transactions without
waiting, and I've only heard of SatoshiDice successfully being defrauded
(they've since added various defense mechanisms against unconfirmed
transaction double-spending).

~~~
CryptoJunky
My guess would be that BitPay requires the 6 confirmations, not NameCheap in
particular. If they wanted to accept zero confirmation transactions then
they'd likely need to implement their own Bitcoin wallet and associated
checkout service.

The appeal of a service like Bitpay of course is that it converts that Bitcoin
into fiat currencies, such as the USD, without the vendor having to deal with
it. I agree that a zero or single confirmation system could be implemented by
a vendor such as NameCheap. However, it would be more costly and time
consuming than their current use of Bitpay.

~~~
vbuterin
Hmm, I remember seeing BitPay merchants take zero-conf just fine.

